# Reo re spray project



## jtgrey (13/7/15)

Busy giving my regualated reo a face lift .

Thanks to @Alex for pointing me in the right direction for the aluminum under coat. 

Here is a look at the door for now .
what do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Raslin (13/7/15)

That looks awesome! Is it a neon undercoat?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (13/7/15)

I would love a regulated reo Btw. Best of both worlds


----------



## Twisper (13/7/15)

I like it....unique look.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (13/7/15)

looking good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/7/15)

Yes neon base coat . Still need to clear coat it to bring out the color even more . @Raslin


----------



## bjorncoetsee (13/7/15)

Looks 


jtgrey said:


> Busy giving my regualated reo a face lift .
> 
> Thanks to @Alex for pointing me in the right direction for the aluminum under coat.
> 
> ...


Cool,how did u do the crack effect?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/7/15)

@bjorncoetsee i used Crackle spray made by spraymate . Same guys that make the aluminum primer . Comes in a spray can.


----------



## jtgrey (13/7/15)

@Raslin the reo works very nice indeed . Running a sx350 bord . Nice thing is that i have one of those clone charlice atty's on her with a 1.2 ohm coil but still able to run it at 30w . Also lets you up or down the watts according to the tipe of juice and no need to change coils for different juice profiles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (13/7/15)

Looking awesome @jtgrey, I must post a pic of my friends Reo here soon. Almost done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/7/15)

Thanks @Alex i was so glad when i saw your post on the aluminum under coat ! I have tried everything and the paint would just not stick to the aluminum but this stuff seems to be working 100% . It was really a nice find. Kudus to you .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/7/15)

Jis that looks sick bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (13/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> @Raslin the reo works very nice indeed . Running a sx350 bord . Nice thing is that i have one of those clone charlice atty's on her with a 1.2 ohm coil but still able to run it at 30w . Also lets you up or down the watts according to the tipe of juice and no need to change coils for different juice profiles.



Did you add the sx board yourself or did you buy an original regulated reo?


----------



## jtgrey (13/7/15)

Lol @Raslin the reo's is proudly home build by me .


----------



## Raslin (13/7/15)

Really? Please post pics. That sounds like a serious mod.


----------



## jtgrey (13/7/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/regulated-reo.t9821/ 
@Raslin


----------



## Marzuq (13/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> Busy giving my regualated reo a face lift .
> 
> Thanks to @Alex for pointing me in the right direction for the aluminum under coat.
> 
> ...


Best looking reo door by far. I love it. Need to have it lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> Busy giving my regualated reo a face lift .
> 
> Thanks to @Alex for pointing me in the right direction for the aluminum under coat.
> 
> ...


Very nice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (14/7/15)

Door is clear coated and this is how it looks on my hoeranja reo.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## kev mac (14/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> Door is clear coated and this is hou it looks om my hoeranja reo.
> View attachment 31361


Looks great,i envy your skill.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> Door is clear coated and this is hou it looks om my hoeranja reo.
> View attachment 31361


Stunning combo. Awesomely done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (18/7/15)

Pity my camera can not do justice to the color of the paint . Do not know if i like the front color . 





Will have to see how long it will take me to change the color again 
calling her Monster Reo now !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> Pity my camera can not do justice to the color of the paint . Do not know if i like the front color .



Looks pretty good to me! Nice unique REO! Unique always rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

